# Medicating a tankwith Borneo Sucker in



## FairyRose (May 14, 2012)

I've noticed one of my fantails has a few white pinprick sized spots on her cheek, presumably white spot. Obviously I am going to treat her, but I also have a Borneo Sucker in the tank which I've heard can be very sensitive to medicine. I was wondering what the best solution is to this? And if it's only certain medicines that can effect Borneo Suckers.
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

how big is your fantail ? how old is it ?
if it looks kind of a white head pimple it could mean that it is a him and not a her...


----------



## FairyRose (May 14, 2012)

I brought her about 14 weeks ago, not sure of her age when I brought her though. She's still what I'd call very small compared to my friends much older fish. Her body's smaller then a chicken egg at the moment. The Borneo suckers quite large and I'd say nearly fully grown.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

check the fins for white spots as well...
the only med that i use for ich is Aquari-Sol...i have used it on many species of fish at full dose and have never had any problems..not even with cories and loaches..aquari-sol is also effective for other diseases and it doesn't stain the water.


----------



## FairyRose (May 14, 2012)

She has done white spots on the edge of her front side fins, but no where else that I can see. Thanks, I shall give that a go


----------

